# Help OTA antenna setup



## GaryK (Jul 9, 2002)

I have a new Dish 921 receiver. I want to add OTA to it. I saw others use the CM4228, so I got one with a CM7775 preamp/amp. I live in the middle of Long Island and others in my area get a signal.
I tried to get a feel for the setup by trying a temporary connection in my den before I move it to the attic.
Using the 921 signal meter, mostly I am NOT getting any signal.
However once in a while I see a 1 second flash of a signal on the meter. It goes up to about 65%.

I am new to this and I am at a lose what to try next.

Any ideas???


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

Are you sure you're pointing it in the right direction? How did you determine which direction to point the antenna? Also, sometimes people point the narrow end of the antenna at the towers instead of the 'open' end thinking it should point like an arrow. The 'open' end serves to catch the signal so it should be pointing toward the towers.


----------



## GaryK (Jul 9, 2002)

kmcnamara said:


> Are you sure you're pointing it in the right direction? How did you determine which direction to point the antenna? Also, sometimes people point the narrow end of the antenna at the towers instead of the 'open' end thinking it should point like an arrow. The 'open' end serves to catch the signal so it should be pointing toward the towers.


The CM4228 is a flat grid w/ bow ties antenna. I am guessing at the direction. I point the flat side toward where I think the towers are, then rotate the antenna slowly to many positions while watching the signal meter. I have pointed a Dish500 using a similar method and that worket with the satellite signal.

When testing, the antenna is only about 3-5 feet from the 921 and TV. Could this cause any issues?


----------



## Paradox-sj (Dec 15, 2004)

GaryK said:


> I have a new Dish 921 receiver. I want to add OTA to it. I saw others use the CM4228, so I got one with a CM7775 preamp/amp. I live in the middle of Long Island and others in my area get a signal.
> I tried to get a feel for the setup by trying a temporary connection in my den before I move it to the attic.
> Using the 921 signal meter, mostly I am NOT getting any signal.
> However once in a while I see a 1 second flash of a signal on the meter. It goes up to about 65%.
> ...


First try it without the preamp and you should be pointing the side with the BowTies towards the tower not the flat side.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

GaryK said:


> I am new to this and I am at a lose what to try next.
> 
> Any ideas???


Make sure you are on the correct channel. The RF channel used is
different than the channel number normally associated with the station.
For example, WSMV in Nashville has been on channel 4 since they came
on the air over 50 years ago. However, their digital transmission is on
channel 10, and it is 10 that you must put into the point-dish screen
on the 921. When the 921 stores the digital channel it shows it by
a virtual channel number of 04-01 in the program guide, even though
the actual radio frequency (RF) signal is on channel 10.


----------



## bnam (Nov 25, 2004)

Go to antennaweb.org and get the direction for your most watched stations. Then use a compass to align the antenna (vertical axis vertical with the side with the bow ties aiming at the compass direction) to that direction. Then, with a helper make small changes in either direction to find the alignment with the most signal strength. 
Byas


----------



## GaryK (Jul 9, 2002)

bbomar said:


> Make sure you are on the correct channel. The RF channel used is
> different than the channel number normally associated with the station.
> For example, WSMV in Nashville has been on channel 4 since they came
> on the air over 50 years ago. However, their digital transmission is on
> ...


We may be on to something  With the antenna pointed in the approx. direction, I am going through channel by channel. Also, I removed the preamp per another tip. With this setup, a number of channels are recording a signal. I don't recognize the channel numbers, so I don't know what I am seeing yet. 
Next, I tried to add a DTV and save it. This did nothing, so now I am doing a complete DTV scan. 
For about 10 minutes, it is scanning / processing, however it is still on channel 2  
Time to reboot?


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

The Scan DTV should only take a few minutes. If it never gets past ch 2 you definitly need a reboot.

It the scan finds any channels, be sure to hit "save" every time you see that option (at the end of the scan and again at the menu where you selected "Scan DTV"). You should be returned to the last channel viewed. Check the EPG and you should see the OTA's in blue.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Acording to Antennaweb, Melville NY can only receive one DT station:
WLIW-DT	21.1	PBS	GARDEN CITY	NY 286°	2.2	22

It's on ch 22 (even though it maps to 21.1). Aim your antenna at 286°.

You may be able to get more, however I had to look up Melville's zip code to get this information. If you are willing to input your exact street address antennaweb.org will generate a list of all stations analog & digital with a street map showing the directions where the signals are coming from.


----------



## GaryK (Jul 9, 2002)

Michael P said:


> Acording to Antennaweb, Melville NY can only receive one DT station:
> WLIW-DT	21.1	PBS	GARDEN CITY	NY 286°	2.2	22
> 
> It's on ch 22 (even though it maps to 21.1). Aim your antenna at 286°.
> ...


I saw that also. However, in the aviforum, there are numerous post from people on Long Island farther from NYC than me. I attached a sample.

BTW: Rebooting allowed the DTV scan to complete. It is only showing WLIW-DT  
I don't know why I see about 6-8 channels when I select channels one by one 

------------------------------ From AVI Forum --------------------

I'm in in Port Jefferson Station, about 58 miles from NYC.
I get:
NYC:
CBS 90s
NBC no lock
ABC 25 no lock
Fox 70s
PBS (21) 90s
CT:
ABC (WTNH) 95
PBS 50s
WB (20) 70s

I have a CM 4228 with a CM rotator and CM7777 pre-amp 
on a 2 story house. 
Does anyone in Suffolk get WNBC-DT on a consistent basis.
Since WTNH (ABC) is so good I don't bother with WABC which rarely locks.


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

GaryK said:


> BTW: Rebooting allowed the DTV scan to complete. It is only showing WLIW-DT


You have about the best antenna & amplifier that there is. The bow-ties
need to point at the station. Make sure you have a 300-ohm to 75-ohm
matching transformer between the antenna and amplifier. Then, go to:

http://www.2150.com/broadcast/default.asp

and enter 40.78 latitude, -73.42 longitude with a 50 mile range. It will show
lots of stations within 50 miles which I would think you could get, particularly
if your antenna is outside. It will show the channel you should tune to with
the old analog channel in parentheses. It will also show where you need to
point the antenna.


----------

